# Want a Race



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Time for another one of my pointless polls! :lamer:

Driving a GTR attracts attention both good and bad, how do you react when other motorist want to race you by tailgating, overtaking or just pulling up along side?


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

I had this happen today, was an old man, 2 lane merging into a single and he stayed right next to me as i was merging, i literally forced him to back off and then drove 20kmph to piss him off which made him back off. I want to kill some drivers at times.


----------



## mesa (Apr 14, 2011)

i've seen some gtr's driving around but i never tried challenging them. Its a pretty pointless match if you ask me.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Obviously I dont condone racing on the public highway, not before midnight anyway :banned:

Theres something primeval about being one of the first two cars at the traffic lights, Shall I, Shan't I, will he, won't he..

9 times out of 10 whatever you choose to do turns out to be the wrong thing, ignore the other driver and he leaves you for dust with the feeling of missed opportunity, on another occasion, you put your foot down and watch the cue of traffic disappear in your rear view mirror only to find that your would-be competitor was oblivious at your endeavour to duel.

Though for me the biggest temptation of all comes from motorbikes, as the sole reason they seem to be on the road is to race, I mean why else would you ride around with your arms and legs exposed to everything moving at high speed?!

In my book, these nutters need teaching a lesson, and the GTR is the perfect tool to show them that unless there is a traffic jam, 2 wheels good, four wheels better :smokin:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

maybe its because bikes generally move around faster than other vehicles that you think they are all out to race? i get this a lot when i am on my daytona - on my way to work!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

andrew186 said:


> maybe its because bikes generally move around faster than other vehicles that you think they are all out to race? i get this a lot when i am on my daytona - on my way to work!


Absolutely, whatever the situation there always seems to be a two wheeled warrior making faster progress especially in traffic, but as the road clears, the Joust is on! lol


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

GTRSTAR said:


> Obviously I dont condone racing on the public highway, not before midnight anyway :banned:
> 
> Theres something primeval about being one of the first two cars at the traffic lights, Shall I, Shan't I, will he, won't he..
> 
> ...


 "these nutters need teaching a lesson" 

I always knew you were a bit of a twat, but now I know you don't ride a bike either, that has to about the dumbest line I've read on this forum, ever.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

blue34 said:


> "these nutters need teaching a lesson"
> 
> I always knew you were a bit of a twat, but now I know you don't ride a bike either, that has to about the dumbest line I've read on this forum, ever.


O dear, the faux pas of assumption strikes again;


























Yes thats me and my bike, Yes you got the wrong end of the stick, Yes you should learn to read between the lines, and yes you are a dip stick. :wavey:

I suggest that you stand down as a GTROC board member as youre clearly too old, bitter and twisted to represent anything. Prick!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

GTRSTAR said:


> O dear, the faux pas of assumption strikes again;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good picture of you falling off... You might have had a go on a track but you ain't a biker otherwise you wouldn't write such crap. 

Anyone who races a bike in a car is a friggin idiot, if your on their tail and they come off in front your gonna run them over and kill them.

I'm personally pretty sick of you, you're an obnoxious little twat with an over inflated opionion of yourself and I wish you'd **** off to some other forum where you might be able to impress someone.


----------



## Tyberious (Feb 6, 2011)

blue34 said:


> I'm personally pretty sick of you, you're an obnoxious little twat with an over inflated opionion of yourself and I wish you'd **** off to some other forum where you might be able to impress someone.


I'm sure it's not just you; maybe you should start a poll, seems to be the done thing these days...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

How very sad.....


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

blue34 said:


> Anyone who races a bike in a car is a friggin idiot, if your on their tail and they come off in front your gonna run them over and kill them..


I agree, tailgating a bike it a dangerous move, that's why The car in front is a GTR :flame:

You obviously needed to get something off your chest, next time you try do discredit me, get you facts straight, You self sympathising sorry for yourself sour old sod.

Oh and well done for bringing negativity to this thread, I hope it was worth it. Cnut.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Come on guys give it a break, I can see where you are both coming from, it's mainly "Banter come bravado", chill.
I am an ex-biker ( old tosser now ) and never had problems or near misses with cars of any sort.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Right I've come up with an idea, I'm going to fit a blue and white strobe behind my front grill and a siren under the bonnet and when a bike comes along looking for a race I'll let them accelerate out on front then turn them on and let them shit themselves.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

racing is peoples lifes you risk everytime you think of it...

And you all complain about insurances go up.. and the reason is because of the dipsticks who race and crash....yeah all fun and game at the time but not when you get that letter through post....

I take extra careful when i see bikers on the motorway.... alot faster which means longer to slow down...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

x.laura.x said:


> racing is peoples lifes you risk everytime you think of it...
> 
> And you all complain about insurances go up.. and the reason is because of the dipsticks who race and crash....yeah all fun and game at the time but not when you get that letter through post....
> 
> I take extra careful when i see bikers on the motorway.... alot faster which means longer to slow down...


I'd try being a bit sober before posting any more. That is just a garbled mess. It fits well with the rest of the thread which is some consolation I suppose.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'd try being a bit sober before posting any more. That is just a garbled mess. It fits well with the rest of the thread which is some consolation I suppose.


See is there any need to put be sober before you post.. this goes onto the other thread people being so heated...

think people need to think about comments they post before they click "send"

but my reply is all true tho even if you don't understand it....


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

x.laura.x said:


> racing is peoples lifes you risk everytime you think of it...
> 
> And you all complain about insurances go up.. and the reason is because of the dipsticks who race and crash....yeah all fun and game at the time but not when you get that letter through post....
> 
> I take extra careful when i see bikers on the motorway.... alot faster which means longer to slow down...


Agreed race track for racing, road for commuting, can someone let the bikers around my parts know that though...I've risen to it once or twice....always ensuring it was safe to do so but it's not something I seek to do.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

bobel said:


> Agreed race track for racing, road for commuting, can someone let the bikers around my parts know that though...I've risen to it once or twice....always ensuring it was safe to do so but it's not something I seek to do.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

think the bikers are just "freash" ha but such a tease when the sun is beaming just let the engines open up ha


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

bobel said:


> Agreed race track for racing, road for commuting, can someone let the bikers around my parts know that though...I've risen to it once or twice....always ensuring it was safe to do so but it's not something I seek to do.


People (bikers) don't have 150bhp 200kg road going machines to pootle about on just like Alex won't be having 1200bhp for going to the track with. To my mind, you should keep quiet about what you do on the road or even intend to do. Even using what you would regard as good judgement in a given situation can often result in the unexpected happening. Then you have to live with the consequences.


----------



## F34RLS (Apr 10, 2011)

I wil ignore them but unless they are really bothering me and insisting ill drop the gear and put my foot down:flame:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> People (bikers) don't have 150bhp 200kg road going machines to pootle about on just like Alex won't be having 1200bhp for going to the track with. To my mind, you should keep quiet about what you do on the road or even intend to do. Even using what you would regard as good judgement in a given situation can often result in the unexpected happening. Then you have to live with the consequences.


I would have to say that I don't condone road racing at all but I think it's good that people do discuss this and get the views from peers that very often let them know that it's not acceptable to others that you act like a twat on the roads, I'm guilty of it myself on a few occasions but I guess anyone that buys a fast car is likely to be more adverse to it anyway.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm pleased that this thread has now sparked a sensible debate, although a few still use it to demonstrate how politically correct they can sound about the subject matter. 

Putting it back in perspective, I used the term race very loosely, obviously, I don't mean knee down back end out racing, I mean simply putting your foot down for a timed and calculated burst of acceleration when traffic permits, nothing more! 

What a shame that some people get all up on their high horse given half the opportunity to misconstrued the written word and discredit a fellow forum member.. 

It's now clear that unless a thread is objective, it's subjected to the rigmarole of self righteous ass holes. :chairshot

Pointless polls are meant to be a bit of fun, if only people could take them the way that they're intended


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd certainly not race on the road but that's not to say i've never had a play & i see a distinct difference between the 2.

A quick traffic light GP is a bit of a giggle if the conditions allow & even more fun is an M6 Toll Booth GP (we've all done that one). Have had a blat against a couple of bikes, but this has been straight line in the dry & defo not a race, as being a biker myself i'd never wish to put myself in danger.

That said, i've encountered many a biker who would happily take risks far greater than i'd be comfortable with.

To answer the poll, i'd say it depends. Have had a few sprint races & have let many more go, all depends on my mood & the conditions.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

You all need to put your soap boxes away!!! 

Racing doesn't mean speeding or dangerous driving necessarily...


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

drop gear
foot to the floor
spit flames
see ya later
then slow down so they think they have a chance
repeat steps 1-5


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> drop gear
> foot to the floor
> spit flames
> see ya later
> ...


If you keep repeating the process you end up in neutral, or even worse reverse.....i like the formula, you just need to work on it a little more


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

alloy said:


> You all need to put your soap boxes away!!!
> 
> Racing doesn't mean speeding or dangerous driving necessarily...


I believe racing on a public highway is 1 years compulsory ban with extended retest, you probably will also get community service - there is no mention of speed or dangerous driving here either :thumbsup:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> I believe racing on a public highway is 1 years compulsory ban with extended retest, you probably will also get community service - there is no mention of speed or dangerous driving here either :thumbsup:


qualify what a race is in that instant?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Well I got done for dangerous driving by a PC who lied thru his teeth, his collegues statement was so full of contradictions that they didn't use it in court, so it was simply his word against mine - I'll let you guess who they believed.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Well I got done for dangerous driving by a PC who lied thru his teeth, his collegues statement was so full of contradictions that they didn't use it in court, so it was simply his word against mine - I'll let you guess who they believed.


so thats DD then not racing....the law doesn't like subjective circumstance and to do you for driving within the speed limits and without endagering those around you would be a hard case to lodge against anyone....


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

This thread reminds me of this movie ...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I highlighted my experience as an example of their word against yours and some are not afraid to bend the truth, i.e. seeing my rear wheels spinning in my FWD car lol.

Racing on a public highway is an offence in its own right, it doesn't mention anything about speed or DD, so i'm sure that if they saw you launch off the lights against another car and not break the 30/40/50/70mph limit they would still be able to bring a case based upon what they saw and their own opinion of events, not yours!


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Also depends how quickly you "Accelerate" Here in NZ they can do you on some stupid Accelerating rule.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> I highlighted my experience as an example of their word against yours and some are not afraid to bend the truth, i.e. seeing my rear wheels spinning in my FWD car lol.
> 
> Racing on a public highway is an offence in its own right, it doesn't mention anything about speed or DD, so i'm sure that if they saw you launch off the lights against another car and not break the 30/40/50/70mph limit they would still be able to bring a case based upon what they saw and their own opinion of events, not yours!


A decent lawyer would work wonders on a case like this...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

We all know that some people can get off, as is the case with speeding and any other motoring offence, but my point is that they have clearly defined this as a seperate offence with no mention of speed or DD and therefore you leave yourself open to prosceution.

I'm not whiter than white and there is nothing better than a blowing someone away at the lights, but for example I was driving down the A13 in Essex on saturday night in my rangey doing 90 and a Saff cossie, a rover turbo and a R32 went past at well over 140, to me that is just ridiculous, but its not to say in the past I haven't done that, but as you grow up you begin to see the possible concequences and at the end of the day its just ego and bravado and frankly I don't fancy going to prison just because i was showing off


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> I'm not whiter than white and there is nothing better than a blowing someone away at the lights, but for example I was driving down the A13 in Essex on saturday night in my rangey doing 90 and a Saff cossie, a rover turbo and a R32 went past at well over 140, to me that is just ridiculous, but its not to say in the past I haven't done that, but as you grow up you begin to see the possible concequences and at the end of the day its just ego and bravado and frankly I don't fancy going to prison just because i was showing off


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I never race on the public road in the UK (too many holes and bad road surface) only on dragstrips,tracks and the Autobahn (when it's really safe to do it)


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> I never race on the public road only on dragstrips,tracks and the Autobahn.


Is the autobahn private now days?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

It is correct, racing on a public highway is in itself an offence although i couldn't tell you it's exact name.

If you're pulled for speeding & the copper has either seen you or better still also pulled further vehicle/s for speeding, the rozzer will want to investigate the chances of each driver knowing each other. if can be proved then the multiple speeding becomes racing. They will also question when the multiple cars 1st encountered each other.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

alloy said:


> You all need to put your soap boxes away!!!


:bowdown1:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> I never race on the public road in the UK (too many holes and bad road surface) only on dragstrips,tracks and the Autobahn (when it's really safe to do it)


Good edit lol


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

*breaking distance*



MIKEGTR said:


> Good edit lol


Autobahn is safe if you know how much distance you need to brake!!!!!
depends on your brakes: how many pots/brake pads/discs.
and weight car 
E.g. 

100 km/h(62.5Mph) = 30 to 40 meters/100 feet to 120 feet to 0 kmh/mph.
200 km/h(125mph) = 180 meters /600 feet
300 km/h(187.5mph)= at least 480 meters / 1600 feet or more!!!!!:runaway:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> Autobahn is safe if you know how much distance you need to brake!!!!!
> depends on your brakes: how many pots/brake pads/discs.
> and weight car
> E.g.
> ...


Thats amazing, even formula 1 drivers use markers but you can do it on sight alone, :thumbsup:


----------



## DeepDish (Oct 6, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Obviously I dont condone racing on the public highway, not before midnight anyway :banned:
> 
> Theres something primeval about being one of the first two cars at the traffic lights, Shall I, Shan't I, will he, won't he..
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more, nothing better than showing a bike up


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Another pointless thread by GTRSTAR  
Think i might start a thread poll myself


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

GTRSTAR said:


> In my book, these nutters need teaching a lesson, and the GTR is the perfect tool to show them that unless there is a traffic jam, 2 wheels good, four wheels better :smokin:


I actually do respect your car GTRSTAR and your quest for speed but so often you go just a little too far which is a real shame .

You are forgetting your car has cost around 100K ( at a guess ) and is in the top 0.0001 % of cars as far as off the line speed is concerned

So IMHO there is simply no kudos in beating most bikes in your GTR -your car should do that as a gimmee

Now beating a hayabusa turbo that would be worth talking about but I dont think that will be happening


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> It is correct, racing on a public highway is in itself an offence although i couldn't tell you it's exact name.
> 
> If you're pulled for speeding & the copper has either seen you or better still also pulled further vehicle/s for speeding, the rozzer will want to investigate the chances of each driver knowing each other. if can be proved then the multiple speeding becomes racing. They will also question when the multiple cars 1st encountered each other.


It's an MS50 offence - Motor racing on the highway with 3-11 points:nervous:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> It's an MS50 offence - Motor racing on the highway with 3-11 points:nervous:


Is this the voice of experience?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Is this the voice of experience?


Very nearly fell foul of this offence a few years back whilst being a bit silly in an old Prodrive Impreza....one of my mates and I were having a bit of a 'who's got the quicker car discussions' which led to some silly speeds being done on the public highway late one night on deserted roads (1/2am)....or so we thought!

Turns out we being followed, albeit at a fair distance, by a traffic car who was desperately trying to catch us on a few bits of dual carriage way which was broken up by several roundabouts.....pretty much as we were entering the next roundabout the traffic car was coming off the previous one if that makes sense. Anyway we stopped up and a few seconds later this traffic car appeared (no lights on etc) and asked for a word in the back of the car. We were then both read the riot act (looking back quite rightly too although did not feel that way at the time) and this offence was quoted several times along with dangerous driving etc etc.....we were both amazingly lucky in that the traffic car was not close enough, and we were not in sight long enough, for speeds to be caught or to prove that driving was dangerous or that we were in fact racing....I have never s*%t myself so much! Looked up all of the codes he threw at me when I got home that morning, 

The officer having read us the riot act for a good 15 mins then decided to teach us a lesson and give us some time to think about how silly we had been. He drove us the best part of 2 miles away from the car park we had stopped in and made us walk back to our cars! I thought it was strange when he told us to lock them when we got into the back of the traffic car! 

Any lesson is....its not big and its not clever....sure we have all done some silly things in cars at one stage but best saving it for the race track really....license is too precious to risk loosing!


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

took my gtr out on saturday night with the bird. i soon had a black corsa right up my arse with 4 kids in it for about a mile. at the round about i got out and walked back and said " what the **** are you doing!" they all looked dumb as kids do i then told them how there brakes are like shit and if i slam mine on there are going to have to do some serious explaning to there insurance company for going into the back of me


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> I actually do respect your car GTRSTAR and your quest for speed but so often you go just a little too far which is a real shame .
> 
> You are forgetting your car has cost around 100K ( at a guess ) and is in the top 0.0001 % of cars as far as off the line speed is concerned
> 
> ...


"why so serious?" This isn't about kudos, it's just about having a bit of fun in our GTRs on the road :flame:

Why do these hypocrites get on their high horses when the thrill of driving is the sole reason we all own a GTR in the first place? 

I'm willing to bet that there's not a single GTR owner out there that doesn't put his foot down when the mood takes, that's what this thread is about :thumbsup:


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

dont own a GTR ( yet! ) 

i get a lot of Saxos and the like trying to race my car, as its a small hatch with a big exhaust ( its all done for power though! 205 FWHP @ 1070kg ). but i generally ignore them, front tyres get chewed up too quickly! not to say that i havnt bitten a few times against evo/imprezas when they try and show off to their mates! 

spirited driving on a clear road on the other hand thats fun


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> "why so serious?" This isn't about kudos, it's just about having a bit of fun in our GTRs on the road :flame:
> 
> Why do these hypocrites get on their high horses when the thrill of driving is the sole reason we all own a GTR in the first place?
> 
> I'm willing to bet that there's not a single GTR owner out there that doesn't put his foot down when the mood takes, that's what this thread is about


:thumbsup:

That's exactly how I take this thread. Don't see it as telling people to go out there and "race" everyone!

I know some other forums have a separate section (in the members section) just for these types of threads (called "driving tales" etc). 

Anyway, I find that people don't _really_ bother in the GTR - they just look really.....

In any other cars they are all over me:runaway:


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Another EPIC thread from the forum's favourite (insert expletive here).


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

One thing I have noticed is that its quite easy for a formally average at best driver to appear to be quite good, when behind the wheel of an R35


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GT-R Glenn said:


> One thing I have noticed is that its quite easy for a formally average at best driver to appear to be quite good, when behind the wheel of an R35


OK, you've sold it to me.


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am sorry...but anyone who claims to have never raced, never engaged in a traffic light GP and never broken the speed limit is either lying, castrated or too boring to have been given the gift of life. :wavey:


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

x.laura.x said:


> think the bikers are just "freash" ha but such a tease when the sun is beaming just let the engines open up ha


what?


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

kiders said:


> took my gtr out on saturday night with the bird.


what?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

befor eI had my Skyline I raced my Girlfriend at the time in our Punto Turbo's

It was when she crashed at nearly 100mph that i realised racing was pretty stupid

mook


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> befor eI had my Skyline I raced my Girlfriend at the time in our Punto Turbo's
> 
> It was when she crashed at nearly 100mph that i realised racing was pretty stupid
> 
> mook


Woman! Know your limits :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

I look forward to surprising a couple of GTR's in a Stock looking Accord lol.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

GTRSTAR said:


> "why so serious?" This isn't about kudos, it's just about having a bit of fun in our GTRs on the road :flame:
> 
> Why do these hypocrites get on their high horses when the thrill of driving is the sole reason we all own a GTR in the first place?
> 
> I'm willing to bet that there's not a single GTR owner out there that doesn't put his foot down when the mood takes, that's what this thread is about :thumbsup:


I wasnt on my high horse at all . I actually went out of my way to give credit to your car and even you , though after your reply , I dont know why I bothered. 
As to being serious - I simply suggested there was one bike you wouldnt beat 
thats hardly serious is it (well maybe it is for you )

Yet again you had made another one of your sweeping statements , this time about bikes , and I was pointing out that it was not quite right and that apparently makes me a hypocrite ???????

I know you drive your GTR for the thrill of driving but most of your posts on this forum are usually just about one subject.......you and your car ( Ok 2 subjects)

You say its not about kudos but frankly thats what most of your threads seem to be about ......


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Based upon my drive up to Sheffield on Sunday with the cruise control set to 70mph 99% of people break the speed limit, so I doubt anybody on this board hasn't had a little play at some point or other?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I look forward to surprising a couple of GTR's in a Stock looking Accord lol.


Front Wheel Drive?
I'd still have you in my Skoda. :flame:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> I wasnt on my high horse at all . I actually went out of my way to give credit to your car and even you , though after your reply , I dont know why I bothered.
> As to being serious - I simply suggested there was one bike you wouldnt beat
> thats hardly serious is it (well maybe it is for you )
> 
> ...


chill man I can see that you were being positive, in your own way, lol, I wasn't saying you were a hypocrite, highly strung maybe but not a hypocrite lol 

Be cool


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

highly strung........moi ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Front Wheel Drive?
> I'd still have you in my Skoda. :flame:



FWD BBG AL LC

But you'd be surprised at the amount of grip its got after 60mph


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

ticketmaster123 said:


> I am sorry...but anyone who claims to have never raced, never engaged in a traffic light GP and never broken the speed limit is either lying, castrated or too boring to have been given the gift of life. :wavey:


Never had a ticket till now did sometimes break the speed limit by 10mph.

No tickets issued till now.

Yes I do race sometimes.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

If your at the light's and want some I'm up for it. If I wasn't in a skyline and I saw one at the light's I'd want him to cain it so I feel like I'm pleasing the world.

No one would beat a bike from the light's in a GTR! My bike's old and considered slow by today's standards but it'll do 75mph in first and pull strongly to 165 (that's when I pussied out). The bike cost me £2800 7 years ago and will do 45+mpg with a bit of 13k limiter action. Car's are no match for bikes!


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> befor eI had my Skyline I raced my Girlfriend at the time in our Punto Turbo's
> 
> It was when she crashed at nearly 100mph that i realised racing was pretty stupid
> 
> mook


That's what happens when women drive


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Take a look.

YouTube - Car vs Bike by autocar.co.uk - Part 2 - by Autocar.co.uk


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Nice vid Treg but hardly relevant

This discussion is about straight line accereration from standstill 

Now I am about as pro RBs and 35s as you can get - they will beat most things but not a serious modded bike like a turbo hayabusa which incedently is a fair comparison with a tuned GTR .


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Lubo69GTR said:


> That's what happens when women drive


Yeah that's right, one woman has a crash, all women can't drive.:blahblah:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yeah that's right, one woman has a crash, all women can't drive.:blahblah:


You want to say that all women can't park properly :clap::runaway:.



Lubo69GTR said:


> If your at the light's and want some I'm up for it. If I wasn't in a skyline and I saw one at the light's I'd want him to cain it so I feel like I'm pleasing the world.
> 
> No one would beat a bike from the light's in a GTR! My bike's old and considered slow by today's standards but it'll do 75mph in first and pull strongly to 165 (that's when I pussied out). The bike cost me £2800 7 years ago and will do 45+mpg with a bit of 13k limiter action. Car's are no match for bikes!


No car can beat a bike. Our neighbour has a Hayabusa 1300cc(fully standard) and pull up to 60 without any LC in 2 secs!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

enshiu said:


> No car can beat a bike.


A fairly bold statement considering some bikes are 50cc and take miles of road to get to 50mph....

Might be better to suggest that no stock high performance car can beat a stock high performance bike in a straightline dash from a standing start to a pre-determined speed/distance.

As im sure you will agree, there are some standard production cars out there that do have a higher top speed than stock high performance bikes, but when it comes down to power to weight racing the bike will allways have the advantage.


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

The officer in question was fantastic, to make you walk to teach you a lesson. I wish there were more people like that, making a point yet in a out-of-the-box way.



Stevie76 said:


> Very nearly fell foul of this offence a few years back whilst being a bit silly in an old Prodrive Impreza....one of my mates and I were having a bit of a 'who's got the quicker car discussions' which led to some silly speeds being done on the public highway late one night on deserted roads (1/2am)....or so we thought!
> 
> Turns out we being followed, albeit at a fair distance, by a traffic car who was desperately trying to catch us on a few bits of dual carriage way which was broken up by several roundabouts.....pretty much as we were entering the next roundabout the traffic car was coming off the previous one if that makes sense. Anyway we stopped up and a few seconds later this traffic car appeared (no lights on etc) and asked for a word in the back of the car. We were then both read the riot act (looking back quite rightly too although did not feel that way at the time) and this offence was quoted several times along with dangerous driving etc etc.....we were both amazingly lucky in that the traffic car was not close enough, and we were not in sight long enough, for speeds to be caught or to prove that driving was dangerous or that we were in fact racing....I have never s*%t myself so much! Looked up all of the codes he threw at me when I got home that morning,
> 
> ...


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

ozren said:


> The officer in question was fantastic, to make you walk to teach you a lesson. I wish there were more people like that, making a point yet in a out-of-the-box way.


Couldn't agree more, great and rare policing !


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> A fairly bold statement considering some bikes are 50cc and take miles of road to get to 50mph....
> 
> Might be better to suggest that no stock high performance car can beat a stock high performance bike in a straightline dash from a standing start to a pre-determined speed/distance.
> 
> As im sure you will agree, there are some standard production cars out there that do have a higher top speed than stock high performance bikes, but when it comes down to power to weight racing the bike will allways have the advantage.


Unfortunately my Vivio (660cc, 40bhp) is slower than a 50cc bike/scooter(5bhp)! (0-50 mph).


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Over 100m who is faster? Usain Bolt or your average grey squirrel? Not everything is as obvious as you think


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

enshiu said:


> Unfortunately my Vivio (660cc, 40bhp) is slower than a 50cc bike/scooter(5bhp)! (0-50 mph).


Bang goes the Bikes VS cars argument then..... spoilsport


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Bang goes the Bikes VS cars argument then..... spoilsport


Haha not everything is right it depends on 

Bike >

Weight
cc or hp
0-60 time
drag coeff
diff. mods

Car>

Weight
hp
0-60 tme
drag coeff
diff. mods


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

enshiu said:


> Haha not everything is right it depends on
> 
> Bike >
> 
> ...


Hang on dude.... hang on.... we can get this going proper sometime, but I think its lost on this thread  hows about we coax some biker into making a "bixe is beter than carz" thread ? 

I used to work in a motorbike garage, and I owned a car garage, both for years and years.... the same argument still rages on... lol, me ? I see them as two different ways to the same end result. 

The drink you choose in the pub matters not.... as long as you stagger out of there drunk and happy thats all that matters... you like your car, your bike, jet pack, aircraft..... it matters not, all that matters is fun.... and all of them are fun


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Hang on dude.... hang on.... we can get this going proper sometime, but I think its lost on this thread  hows about we coax some biker into making a "bike is beter than carz" thread ?
> 
> I used to work in a motorbike garage, and I owned a car garage, both for years and years.... the same argument still rages on... lol, me ? I see them as two different ways to the same end result.
> 
> The drink you choose in the pub matters not.... as long as you stagger out of there drunk and happy that's all that matters... you like your car, your bike, jet pack, aircraft..... it matters not, all that matters is fun.... and all of them are fun


Doesn't matter anyway I just want to say that (500cc>bikes and cars (2500cc>>) are completely a different class competing each other.

Have you tried to race out a bike on Santa Pod?! Bet you can't.

These bikes do less than 8 sec. for 1/4 mile.

For your comparsion:runaway::


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

RSVFOUR said:


> Nice vid Treg but hardly relevant




Thought I would add some footage to the pot for entertainment-more so for fun


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

enshiu said:


> Every tried to race out a bike on Santa Pod?! Bet you can't.
> 
> These bikes do less than 8 sec. for 1/4 mile.


Nice, but there is a GTSt on this very site that can do the 1/4 in under 8 seconds... and top fuel cars do it in about 4, And Im fairly sure the world record is held by a CAR!!!, and so is the land speed record.

Did we prove anything yet ? 

Tell you what I do find amusing, the way people, including tuning companies compare the acceleration of various cars and bikes to that of fighter aircraft. Standing start allmost any performance car can live with a Tornado jet... But try to out run it from Mach 1...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Nice, but there is a GTSt on this very site that can do the 1/4 in under 8 seconds... and top fuel cars do it in about 4, And Im fairly sure the world record is held by a CAR!!!, and so is the land speed record.
> 
> Did we prove anything yet ?
> 
> Tell you what I do find amusing, the way people, including tuning companies compare the acceleration of various cars and bikes to that of fighter aircraft. Standing start allmost any performance car can live with a Tornado jet... But try to out run it from Mach 1...


Lockheed Martin Bloodhound SSC has at least mach 1 top speed.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Nice, but there is a GTSt on this very site that can do the 1/4 in under 8 seconds... and top fuel cars do it in about 4, And Im fairly sure the world record is held by a CAR!!!, and so is the land speed record.
> 
> Did we prove anything yet ?
> 
> Tell you what I do find amusing, the way people, including tuning companies compare the acceleration of various cars and bikes to that of fighter aircraft. Standing start allmost any performance car can live with a Tornado jet... But try to out run it from Mach 1...


You didnt prove anything . 
You have simply confirmed what everybody knows 
At ultimate speeds four wheels will always be the fastest whether its standing quarter on a drag strip or top speed 
This is simply because at ultimate speeds producing power isnt the problem , its stability and this is pretty much the only limiting factor at this point.
4 wheels will always be more stable than 2 thats also why cars are faster round corners and why speeds records on water are so much slower than on land .
If you want to take it to its natural conclusion its also why a plane will always be the fastest.

BUT....................that wasnt the discussion was it 

If you want to discuss the current topic stick to tuned road bikes against a tuned GTR from standstill not how fast can a drag car go .

so back on topic lets start with an easy statement to discuss to keep things simple

A road bike such as a turbo hayabusa is faster to 100mph than a road car such as a tuned GTR


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

RSVFOUR said:


> You didnt prove anything .
> You have simply confirmed what everybody knows
> At ultimate speeds four wheels will always be the fastest whether its standing quarter on a drag strip or top speed
> This is simply because at ultimate speeds producing power isnt the problem , its stability and this is pretty much the only limiting factor at this point.
> ...


depends what you need top speed or acceleration?!


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

isnt this staement clear enough..................

Is a road bike such as a turbo hayabusa faster to 100mph than a road car such as a tuned GTR 

I suspect that the hayabusa is probably faster top end as well (though again that wasnt what the topic )


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Why are you lot going on about GTR's vs Bikes? :blahblah:

EVERYONE knows GTST's are quicker than both of them


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

because we are comparing the NEW nissan which they called the GTR not the GTST 
(wonder why )


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

RSVFOUR said:


> because we are comparing the NEW nissan which they called the GTR not the GTST
> (wonder why )


I wonder why too Brian......they missed an opportunity there.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

RSVFOUR said:


> isnt this staement clear enough..................
> 
> Is a road bike such as a turbo hayabusa faster to 100mph than a road car such as a tuned GTR
> 
> I suspect that the hayabusa is probably faster top end as well (though again that wasnt what the topic )


Having had many road bikes including, R1s, fire blades and Blackbirds a few comments.

Bikes are generally faster accelerating, mainly due to much higher power to weight ratio, bikes circa 200kg vs GTR 1740kg. Cars have better traction 4 wheels v two, especially the Gtr which offsets this. Cars easier to launch, bikes harder as have to avoid wheeling if you want a fast get away.

Cars quicker round bends due to the extra traction (although) bikes more fun round bends.

At the top end weight no longer matters it is all about power v wind resistance. Car have lower drag coefficients but much larger surface area. Bike small surface area but higher drag, and less top end power say 180bhp v 500bhp. 

So all in all easier to accelerate quicker on a bike, easier to go faster on a car (hanging on at 180mph on a bike not much fun).

Hope that helps.


----------

